# More DIY Toys



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My stuff from My Parrot Shop arrived today and i was eager to make my very own Baby Disco. It was TONS easier that i would've guessed, and the only thing i'm not happy with is the rope i used to join the quick link, but that's ok, the birds will still like it!

To make it i got a wiffle ball, enough pacifier beads to poke into all but 4 of the wiffle ball holes, an o-ring, a bell, a little bit of cotton rope, and a quick link!









Stuff the pacifier beads into the holes leaving two up the top and two down the bottom empty. Then attach an o-ring into one and add two extra pacifier beads and a bell. Then using the rope add the quick link up the top. 








Too easy! Took me about 5-10 mins!  It was cheap too, all up it would've cost me about $7 which is a lot cheaper than the $20 i would pay to buy one made.

The other toy i've been planning to make all week is this:








Very simple and very fun for the birdies! I've had the idea in my brain for several days, only took a couple of minutes to make too.









Now i'm waiting on more beads to arrive so that i can make more, and i still want to get my hands on some raffia because i am thinking of a fun idea which involves raffia and a wiffle ball!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Those are brilliant!! Where do you get those pacifier beads from? I've never seen anything like that, it's fantastic! I presume they aren't too small for a tiel, I can't tell from that photo, just that it looks great.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The pacifier beads i bought from My Parrot Shop - they were the most expensive part of the toy at $6.50 for 26 beads. Anything pony bead size (like on the second toy i made) and up is tiel safe.  If you can't find them locally i *think* that My Parrot Shop ships to england, you can view the site with prices in British pounds so you would think that means they ship too.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL!!! Thanks Bea, you've really got me confused. I answered it here and then when I went to Talk Budgies, I couldn't see my reply and so I answered it there as well. LOL!!!

I'll go and take a look at that site, thanks.


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi Bea, you have done a fantastic job with making that Baby Disco ball  and the other one with the pony beads is very well made and I am sure both your tiels will really love them both! We are going to get toy making this weekend and I am still thinking of a good way to hang up the paper till rolls? You are the very creative and I will follow the baby disco instructions this weekend so I hope ours turn out as great as yours!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

feathers said:


> We are going to get toy making this weekend and I am still thinking of a good way to hang up the paper till rolls? You are the very creative and I will follow the baby disco instructions this weekend so I hope ours turn out as great as yours!


If you think of a way to hang the till rolls let me know. 

The disco ball was easy to make, the little pacifiers just squish right in.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

great toys Bea your so creative Bailee and Cookie are lucky to have you, do you want to make me some and send them...lol


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Great toys. Might get my stuff tomorrow or monday. Then to get on the go with all the stuff.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> great toys Bea your so creative Bailee and Cookie are lucky to have you, do you want to make me some and send them...lol


Nah - just copy my ideas!!  I get ideas by going on bird toy sites and then stealing all their ideas.


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

nice toy's I am going to make some toy's like it


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

feathers said:


> Hi Bea, you have done a fantastic job with making that Baby Disco ball  and the other one with the pony beads is very well made and I am sure both your tiels will really love them both! We are going to get toy making this weekend and I am still thinking of a good way to hang up the paper till rolls? You are the very creative and I will follow the baby disco instructions this weekend so I hope ours turn out as great as yours!


Hi Feathers, I found this on another forum. I thought it fit well for this, since you were wonder how to hang a till roll. Now this design is meant for larger birds, but i'm sure you could changed it and just use a smaller block woods etc.

anyway heres the image:


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's a crafty idea!! Thanks Meghan.  It would involve trying to find more stainless steel hardware though, which is no easy or cheap task around here.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Paper is not a good idea around here lol. Huge mess plus small room and 5 birdies. i can just see what the end result would be. Hoping to get my package today. Should go check the mail box soon.


----------



## A-n-M (Aug 29, 2007)

The toys look great!!!! 
I love making toys for the fids.
I use natural material like Jute, Sisal, and Hemp. 
It gets detroyed fast though which is the down side. 

I need to get beads and nidbits so I can make more creative things.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I got crafty again this afternoon!!  First of all a brilliant (in my opinion, lol) idea came to me when i was lying in bed this morning and was taking my time getting up!








I think it works for holding a till roll! I was thinking how nice a little ladder would be, and that sliding a till roll onto one of the rungs would be a good idea. And then i thought that using those useless dowel perches that come with new cages would be perfect and FREE to make the rungs of the ladder! I cut the perches into evenly sized pieces and then painted them with food colouring. Once they were dry i drilled the holes and got to work! 

Next, and all credit for the idea goes to Feathers cause i wouldn't have come up with it, is the crazy paper stick ball! An instant hit with my tiels (of course it is, they can destroy it)!









And that idea led to this idea!








The budgies have the double crazy stick ball at the moment, but it will no doubt end up in the shredder cage of the tiels eventually. I felt like i was over run with wiffle balls so this seemed like a great way to use a couple up in a way that they would be enjoyed!

And this was the linking system i used on these toys. They're some great plastic links Boomberry sent me from England. To close them up i just used a little star shaped pony bead. 

















Looks pretty too!

And of course here's some photos of the toys in use.








Bailee having fun with his birdy toilet paper, hehe.









Cookie trying to decide what that thing actually is... 

I've now run out of beads again, hehe, but i should have a big package of them arriving in the mail on Monday *fingers crossed*.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Bea, you really ought to go into some sort of little business making these toys. You could make a bit of money I'm positive. They are so unusual, creative and fun. I just wish I lived nearer instead of right across the world, because I would definitely be putting an order in.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Bea, you really ought to go into some sort of little business making these toys. You could make a bit of money I'm positive. They are so unusual, creative and fun. I just wish I lived nearer instead of right across the world, because I would definitely be putting an order in.


LOL!! It's probably cheaper for everyone to just look and then steal the ideas and make them themselves - and more fun!!  Cookie and Bailee were helping me out with this afternoons toy making. Helping involves stealing beads and running off with them... 

I just spent about an hour painting approx. 100 wooden paddle pop sticks with food colour. I would rather colour them myself so i know what's been used. I had some pre-coloured ones but i was forever worrying about what colouring had been used.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

lol most times its cheeper to make them. Unless the supplies u get is way overpriced. I try and find stuff here but cotten rope is a must order for me. None here that i've found. Just waiting for my box with 40' cotten rope and 30' s/s wire.


----------

